# MK2 Launch - questions and picture requests answered



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Before we went along to the British Premier of the MKII Audi TT, we wanted to ensure that we covered off some of our membersâ€™ concerns and questions about the new car. Having had discussions with several people at the event, here are the answers to some of the questions you asked:

*ScoTTy asked:

Is ISOFIX present? Will it be if not?*

ISOFIX and front airbag deactivation will be standard on the front seats only. It will be an option on the rears at launch and you can expect to pay around Â£30 for this.

*What differences are there going to be for UK cars?*

The answer to this is, we were told, that there are too many differences to list. You can rest assured however, thatâ€™s itâ€™s good news for us Brits. Cars on these shores will be far better specced than the European models. German 2.0T cars for example come with 16â€ wheels and cloth interior whereas British ones have 17â€ and Leather Alcantara.

*Are the metal fixings metal or plastic?*

Inlays (console, glovebox) are metal, Air vents and steering wheel inserts will be metal effect. The steering wheel in particular is down to safety rulings. But what I can say is that they donâ€™t LOOK plastic.

*Will TTs have run flat tyres? Will it be can of gunk? Will it be a spare wheel?*

With the battery in the boot, there isnâ€™t room for a spare â€" not even a space saver. Initial testing has indicated that run-flat tyres could overly compromise the ride and, given that theyâ€™ve worked really hard on getting this car sorted, thatâ€™s the last thing they want to do. They may reconsider if tyres can be found that wouldnâ€™t compromise the handling. So the upshot is that you get a can of foam.

*Karcsi asked:*

*The Eos and Passat have Transverse 3.2 FSi engine. Will the new 3.2 be FSI?*

The 3.2 FSi is a traditional â€˜Vâ€™ configuration and, therefore, is too big to go into the TT. The 3.2 thatâ€™s due to be fitted is a narrow angle â€˜Vâ€™ and therefore will fit and is being used.

*If you could ask what the DVD/MMI satnav will look like, that would be grand. I guess it will be similar to the A4 setup - with the control knob on the HU rather than in front of the gear stick (A6/A8 stylee).*

Exactly right, the MMI control will be on the dash to the side of the screen in the same way as the A3 and A4.

*
Genocidalduck asked:

How much room is there in the back?*

Depends where youâ€™re sitting and whoâ€™s in front. We all agreed that there is more room in the back compared to MKI. Especially on the passenger side. Steve (5â€™ 10â€) sat in the passenger seat and Lee sat in the back and was reasonably comfortable.

Lee in behind shorter driverâ€¦









I sat in the driverâ€™s seat and had to have it pushed back as far as it would go to get comfortable to drive. This meant the back of my seat was touching the front of the rear seat. However, Lee did sit behind me with his legs in the space behind passenger seat and again said heâ€™d happily travel like that â€" on a short journey certainly.

*Any hints towards an â€˜Sâ€™ or â€˜RSâ€™ model in the future?*

Hints, yes. Definitive answers, no. A figure of 300bhp was mentioned at one point and it was felt that it wouldnâ€™t be enough in light of current competition. The open ended answer is that nothing has been approved, but IF it does happen, it wonâ€™t be before mid 2008,

*Ezzie asked:

When will the 2.0 quattro be released â€" and how much hp will it have?*

Mid 2008 was the timescale indicated for a quattro 2.0T and it will almost certainly have the same power as current â€" 200hp.

*Toshiba asked:

What are the switches behind gear stick?*

These are the controls for the climate. From left to right: temperature, fan speed and air direction.

Behind gear knob.









(Unless you meant these ones)









*When will Audi Forum (Picadilly) have a car to play with?*

Unfortunately the guy that dealt with the schedule of the car wasnâ€™t there or had been on holiday and couldnâ€™t answer that, but I believe itâ€™s been answered in another thread and will be in Londonâ€™s Forum from 18 May. We are hoping to get hold of the UK schedule so we can tell you where else (and when) it will be in the country.

We also asked about the possibility of a diesel engined TT and were told that itâ€™s being talked about but again, not confirmed. What is confirmed though is that the V6 diesel engine will not fit and any future diesel TT will most likely be based on the 170bhp 4 cylinder unit in the A3.

All in all it was a great night and I hope we managed to answer all the questions you had to your satisfaction.

*Picture requests:

ScoTTy asked:

Can we get some pictures of the real usable rear space by taking pics of the seat in position for a 6â€™ person?*










*Shots of both engine bays â€" side on maybe as Paul wants to see how far forward the engine is compared to the axle.*










*Toshiba asked for:

Concert and Symphony switched on if possible*










*iPod connector in glove box

Donâ€™t think it was fitted, but thatâ€™s where the changer is.*










*Picture of centre console to see if it differs from LHD*

Car was LHD Iâ€™m afraid, but we were told that it probably wonâ€™t differ.

*Dash with warning lights (ie startup)*

I know we took a pic of this, but itâ€™s not uploaded yet â€" Iâ€™ll update when we find it.

*Picture of some poor soul sat in the back*

(Thereâ€™s always one isnâ€™t there â€" and itâ€™s usually Lee)










Rob sat so heâ€™s comfy = bit of room behind.










Steve sat so heâ€™s comfy = fair bit of room behind










Me sat so Iâ€™m comfy = no room behind.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Fantastic, thank you. Any photos of the outside of the car?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ezzie said:


> Fantastic, thank you. Any photos of the outside of the car?


We have, but have only uploaded the specific request pictures so far.

Plus a few exterior detials which I'll post in a mo:

Petrol Blue 3.2 and some bird who's a lot less famous than she thinks she is.










Shark fin.










Dorr mirror indicators:










REar lights:










Front end:










Bi-colour alloys - these are stunning.










REar lights on - these are very cool:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Just in case you're thinking that Lee and I swapped clothes during the evening, the pic of the pinstripe suit is me in the back - not him :lol:

Kell must have had a beer or two ....


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

What were your first impressions when you physically saw the car? in terms of design, size, stance etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for those. Colours looks really nice.

whats the set button for on the center console?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ezzie said:


> What were your first impressions when you physically saw the car? in terms of design, size, stance etc.


I think it would be fair to say that it was never going to have the impact of the MKI - as there was nothing like the MKI when it launched.

However, it appears a lot more chunky than the MKI. It may have been the beer talking last night but I did say:

"You know how some trainers look crap on someone with size 11 feet because they're really elongated, but the same pair of trianers look really good on someone with size eight feet, becasue everything's more compact - that's like the new TT"

That's not comparing it to the MKI btw, just a comment about the overall compactness of hte car - despite the fact that it's bigger, it doesn't look it.

Would I order one? Yes. Can I afford to? Not right now. 

Steve said he'd be placing an order for a car in the same colours as the one we saw, he liked it that much.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice analogy.  
Im also a loan shark if needed 8)

I do like the colour, worry for me is stone chips. Given the choice of a new MKI V6 or a MKII V6 which set of keys would you take? 

Also did i read it correctly that NO 4WD version will be around for the 4pots till 2008?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I went there with an open mind and I must admit that after spending a good couple of hours photographing it I came away liking it. There are lots of detail changes of bits which are on the MkI, that may sound like that its just an upgrade - it isn't. Its just that I think Audi still wanted it to look unmistakenly TT but with all new components and this is exactly what they've done.

I was never happy with the new corporate grille on the pre launch pics and artists renditions but in real life it really suits it. The whole car does look a complete package and not a 'Modified' Mk1 which I think is important.

For all of you who have placed an order without seeing it will not be dissapointed when you do. Just sitting in the car I felt comfortable - I cant obviously say how comfortable it is when driving it but if it goes as well as it looks then it will be an extremely good package.

I felt that there was a couple if issues that I wasn't happy with and one was the three controls for the A/C - a bit fiddly to get to in front of the gear stick and for me the headroom in the back was a little low but these are minor points really.

Overall - I think it will sell like hot cakes :wink:

Graham


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That's brilliant guys, well done! Good news on the rear space front. Bad news is, I'm still 6 1.

Was that interior Ice Blue?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

excellent pics 8)

Kell, do the rear lights use LEDs?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can any of the ladies recommend some powder for Kell?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> *The Eos and Passat have Transverse 3.2 FSi engine. Will the new 3.2 be FSI?*
> 
> The 3.2 FSi is a traditional â€˜Vâ€™ configuration and, therefore, is too big to go into the TT. The 3.2 thatâ€™s due to be fitted is a narrow angle â€˜Vâ€™ and therefore will fit and is being used.


I'm not entirely confident they understood which FSi engine you were asking about. The longitudinal V6 FSI in the A4 etc is certainly a standard 90 degree V engine. However, the 3.2 FSI in the Eos and Passat are narrow angle VR6 FSI engines - the same VR6 block but with a FSI head etc.

I've asked the same question of Audi CS, they haven't got a clue what I'm talking about either!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What did it smell like?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Can any of the ladies recommend some powder for Kell?


I know - you can't see it in any of the pictures, but there were about 20 full power spotlights on the stage. It was roasting up there.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks guys for the impressions, much appreciated. Glad it doesn't look big and the grill doesn't appear to be simply tacked on.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the info ... answered questions that I hadn't even thought of!

If it's going to be THAT good, I'll have to order 2 ...

( :lol: JOKE: it's taken me 5 years to persuade my wife that 1 fun car is allowed! :lol: )

Spoke to my dealer today - he said reckon on delivery in early October (for the first orders going through the system), and if it turns up late September, then feel lucky! So my fingers are crossed ...


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> That's brilliant guys, well done! Good news on the rear space front. Bad news is, I'm still 6 1.
> 
> Was that interior Ice Blue?


Thats a nice combo petrol blue with ice leather??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great work guys


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

My First Impressions:

The car is stunning!

I have to admit that I was prepared to be underwhelmed. I have owned most versions of the current TT and personally thought the new car could not possibly compare.

The first thing that struck me was the squat appearance of what is a bigger car. I think this is due to the bonnet being a higher line to allow the 3.2 engine to sit higher and allow the body to be lowered. The front of the car is very TT and in line with my current A4 DTM the grille is painted metallic phantom black.

I think that the rear of the car is a real improvement over the Mk1. It's hard to nail why but it just looks more 911 sporty.

Onto, what was for me the big question - is the rear any bigger. I would say that the drivers side although slightly bigger feels not much bigger than the Mk1. In contrast on the passenger side I found that with more legroom in the front the rear legroom seemed considerably bigger. Don't forget though that considerably bigger has to be read with the Mk1 proportions in mind.

The dash quality was far better and the driving position seemed great. I think the leather on the car shown was mineral grey but we will check with Audi and confirm.

Overall the car seems to have improved in quality but with evolution rather than revolution it does not out date the Mk1 overnight.

Would I buy one? - You bet I will. Been on the phone to the dealer today.

Steve


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Another thing that I just remembered was that the top of the dashpod area is covered in leather which is a nice touch. Also (and I'm supprised nobody has picked up on this) is the one peice front door window glass - no quarter light. I like that a lot, I did a photoshop verion of that on mine a couple of years ago because I always thought (especialy on a roadster) how good it would look, and it does. Unfortuantly because there were no keys available then we couldn't put the glass down to get the full effect but I'm sure there will be some pics around in the not too distant future showing this.

Graham


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Another thing that I just remembered was that the top of the dashpod area is covered in leather which is a nice touch.


I think that's the "extended leather package" optional extra. You get the dashboard covered in leather, plus the door armrest and the sides of the centre console - all in leather. Â£350 if you want black leather, or Â£450 if you want it in the same colour as the upholstery.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that I just remembered was that the top of the dashpod area is covered in leather which is a nice touch.
> ...


Yep i think you are right.

i have changed my spec now after seeing the pictures

Thanks Guys


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you cant say that, you have to tell us what :roll:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> The Eos and Passat have Transverse 3.2 FSi engine. Will the new 3.2 be FSI?
> 
> The 3.2 FSi is a traditional â€˜Vâ€™ configuration and, therefore, is too big to go into the TT. The 3.2 thatâ€™s due to be fitted is a narrow angle â€˜Vâ€™ and therefore will fit and is being used.


Sort of doesn't answer the question really?

Is there a narrow angle 3.2 FSI? If the EOS & Passat are getting a 3.2 FSI then it will be a transverse engine - why isn't this going into the new TT? Or is it to be introduced later on?

The 3.2 in the new TT is just the same as the current V6 in the current TT isn't it?

Andy


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ADB said:


> > The Eos and Passat have Transverse 3.2 FSi engine. Will the new 3.2 be FSI?
> >
> > The 3.2 FSi is a traditional â€˜Vâ€™ configuration and, therefore, is too big to go into the TT. The 3.2 thatâ€™s due to be fitted is a narrow angle â€˜Vâ€™ and therefore will fit and is being used.
> 
> ...


As I've said further up, I think they may have got mixed up with the FSi in the A4 etc. Or it's another VW versus Audi issue - you call yours S Tronic, but you ain't getting out narrow V FSI engine. :roll:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> you cant say that, you have to tell us what :roll:


Well now i think i am going for..

Petrol blue 
Ice leather + Extended leather pack
Bi colour wheels
Bose

Still thinking about maybe Xenon's & CD system .

Steering wheel & phone point & Ipod coming for the minute.

Dam this is really hard. they all look nice!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Excellant "roveing reporting" guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

From the info I've read here and the email I received I think that, for me, there's no point in trying to beat the queue and order early. Things don't seem 100% ready for the initial cars (although earlier adopters will be hapy).

I'll take my time, do some test drives and listen to owners opinions first and then decide.

My gut feeling at the moment is that I may move to a A3 variant instead but time will tell.

Thanks again to the reporters for their efforts. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

The leather over the instruments on the dash was one of the first things I noticed when pics were available, this brings the TT in line with the Boxter etc. big improvement on quality. As it has been said this is in the extended leather pack and I think a must to improve interior quality....looks well in these photos too.

From seeing these pics I am now tempted to change my order of pearl effect Black to the petrol blue...very nice.....I am also conserned about finger nail/ring scraches on the black???


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > > The Eos and Passat have Transverse 3.2 FSi engine. Will the new 3.2 be FSI?
> ...


This is where I am confused - The 3.2 V6 FSI from the A4 & A6 is a 'proper' V6 and will no way fit in the TT engine bay without some major redesign. The press on the VW EOS & Passat definitely state they have a 3.2 V6 *FSI*. Even the VW website states the Passat and EOS's 3.2 V6 is FSI (the R32 however doesn't....).
A little more research reveals (whether its true or not I don't know?) that the V6 in the EOS & Passat is the same narrow angle transverse engine as in the R32 & TT but has been 'updated' with FSI Direct Injection. It seems odd that Audi (and VW come to think of it with the MKV R32) haven't used this newer technology in the TT? They have been bleating on about the advantages of FSI for a couple of years now haven't they? Surely with such a flagship model as the TT they would embrace this new technology?

Andy


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ADB said:


> This is where I am confused - The 3.2 V6 FSI from the A4 & A6 is a 'proper' V6 and will no way fit in the TT engine bay without some major redesign. The press on the VW EOS & Passat definitely state they have a 3.2 V6 *FSI*. Even the VW website states the Passat and EOS's 3.2 V6 is FSI (the R32 however doesn't....).
> A little more research reveals (whether its true or not I don't know?) that the V6 in the EOS & Passat is the same narrow angle transverse engine as in the R32 & TT but has been 'updated' with FSI Direct Injection. It seems odd that Audi (and VW come to think of it with the MKV R32) haven't used this newer technology in the TT? They have been bleating on about the advantages of FSI for a couple of years now haven't they? Surely with such a flagship model as the TT they would embrace this new technology?
> 
> Andy


Completely agree. I wonder what they are playing at.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheers for the photos these are great...I love this colour so much that I am waiting for the call back from the dealer to change my order.

Any chance of some more photos from otehr angles to show off this colour, possibly with doors etc closed.

Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just got a reply re the VR6 FSI engine from Audi:



> Dear Sir
> 
> Thank you for your recent email.
> 
> ...


I'm sure she meant VR6 FSI :roll:. Looks like it is a VW / Audi issue.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ali_2006TT said:


> Cheers for the photos these are great...I love this colour so much that I am waiting for the call back from the dealer to change my order.
> 
> Any chance of some more photos from otehr angles to show off this colour, possibly with doors etc closed.
> 
> Cheers


As I said to Steve the other night, I couldn't have this colour as a it's almost identical to a MKIV Cortina that a neighbour had many moons ago.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> Cheers for the photos these are great...I love this colour so much that I am waiting for the call back from the dealer to change my order.
> 
> Any chance of some more photos from otehr angles to show off this colour, possibly with doors etc closed.
> 
> Cheers


The car we saw today at the private viewing was the same car so I should be able to post up pics later today/tomorrow. It did look very good in Petrol Blue.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Some nice pics there. Looking forward to seeing it in the metal.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

ADB said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


Hi this is my first post, but decided to jump in at the deep end! Here is a quote taken from page 10 of the Pricing and Specification Guide that can be downloaded from the Audi UK website. "There are two kinds available on this model - the standard petrol engine and the FSI direct injection engine...."

Given that we know for sure the 2.0T is definately FSI equipped this quote would indicate the 3.2 is not! This is further backed up by the techhnical data listed on page 30 of the Mk2 TT brochure. It labels the the 2.0T as FSI, but does not for the 3.2.

This is all the more confusing since I know the 3.2 in my Mk5 R32 is FSI!!! So why not in the TT, hmm?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> This is all the more confusing since I know the 3.2 in my Mk5 R32 is FSI!!! So why not in the TT, hmm?!


I'd rather have the audi one. its 0-60 in 5.7 where as the golf is 6.5. Id rather have the none FSI model and say bye bye golf


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not sure what the real advantages are between the FSI and non-FSI, even though I'm making a bit of a song and dance about it?

Comparing the 3.2 A3 to the R32, the FSI has the same power, torque, but seems to use more fuel rather than less. :? What's the point? Anyone driven both an FSI and non-FSI V6 and can tell any difference?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> VeeDubDan said:
> 
> 
> > This is all the more confusing since I know the 3.2 in my Mk5 R32 is FSI!!! So why not in the TT, hmm?!
> ...


The 3.2 in the MKV R32 _*ISN'T*_ FSI according to VW's website......

I think the new TT's performance figures are more to do with its new weight or lack of. The engine performance figures for the MK1/MK2 TT and MKV R32 are the same (247BHP).

Andy


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

ADB said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have the audi one. its 0-60 in 5.7 where as the golf is 6.5. Id rather have the none FSI model and say bye bye golf
> ...


No the R32 is FSI equipped, refer to the VW propoganda on page 9 of the R32 brochure (again downloadable). They even harp on about how fuel efficient FSI is. Which is funny if the non FSI is really better.

As already said, I don't suppose it really matters either way, it's just a curiosity. For fellow nerds out there, the manual 3.2TT will do 62mph in 5.9sec (S-tronic 5.7). Like for like the R32 is 180kg heavier which explains the 0.6 difference (6.5sec).

Yes I'm a stat. nerd!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ADB said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > VeeDubDan said:
> ...


Mmmm, Guess the 3.2 he has in his R32 is one off :roll: Did i mention i have 2 veyrons and a enzo in solid gold now


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/r32/_pdf/new_golf_r32.pdf

Page 12. It's not just a couple of letters in a spec sheet, but a whole paragraph extolling the virtues of FSI in the R32.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ok, so round and round we go. im getting dizzy now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi one cant be FSI, it doesnt say direct injection unlike the 20T. Just noticed the 3.2 has a 60ltr tank, where as the 20T only has 55ltrs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Listen guys - sorry this is such a sticking point, but I did put the question to the Audi guys and was told the 3.2 FSi wouldn't fit.

:?

Maybe they want to differentiate the TT from the R32, maybe VW were getting funny about it. Who can say? Maybe we'll never know, but if I find myself in a psotion to talk to someone from Audi again, I'll try my best.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'm not bothered either way FSI has been around for years didnt really take off then came back. I remember having a 1.8 mondeo for the day with it in 02, didnt seem any different at all.

Im happy with the MK1 V6.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry Kell for going on about something that probably makes no difference whatsoever. It just that the answer you were given is tripe:



> The 3.2 FSi is a traditional â€˜Vâ€™ configuration and, therefore, is too big to go into the TT


Either they don't know their arse from their elbow, or they mis-understood and were referring to the 3.2 in the A4 etc, which is a traditional 90 degree 'V' and certainly would not fit. It would be nice for Audi to give a straight answer for a change.


----------

